# Control de Volumen controlado por tension.



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola
Estoy recopilando esquemas para controlar el volumen mediante una regulacion de tension.
He realizado una simulacion en proteus utilizando un mosfet como si se tratara de un potenciometro, pero no va como yo esperaba.
Cuando mas simple sea el circuito mejor, solo necesito atenuar la señal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2009)

Tal ves te sirva el dato, existen unos opto-aisladores analógicos Led+LDR con los que se puede implementar un potenciómetro controlado por la corriente de los led´s.
Uno se pone en serie con la señal y el otro la deriva a maza, se alimentan en oposición, cuando uno recibe mas corriente, el otro menos.
En conjunto forman un atenuador variable.

Edit
http://users.rcn.com/oakridge.ma.ultranet/Products/Vactrol.html
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nte/NTE3085.pdf


----------



## pepechip (Ene 20, 2009)

Quisiera controlar el volumen de cualquier equipo utilizando el microcontrolador 16f628 , el cual dispondra de 2  displays de 7 segmentos, que mostraran el volumen de 0 a 99.
Utilice un puerto para controlar los digitos y  el otro realice una especie de conversor digital/analogico mediante una red de resistencias R-2R, con la diferencia de que en este conversor no utilizaba la tension de referencia, para lo cual los bit que tienen que estar en ALTO lo que hago es configurar ese bit como una entrada.

De esa forma la red de resistencias que me quedan, actuan a modo de resistencia variable del mismo modo que si fuera seleccionando resistencias con un conmutador, ya que estas estan libres de tension.
He realizado la simulacion y me regula el nivel de cualquier señal de entrada, pero tiene un problema, y es al no usar tension de referencia, los escalones que se me forman no son lineales.

Para conseguir la escala lineal tengo que poner todo el puerto como salidas, las cuales voy configuando a 0 y a 1, pero en la salida ya no tengo un valor de resistencia, sino un valor de tension que puedo variar de 0 a 5V.
Pensaba que un transistor fet al comportarse como si fuera una resistencia variable podia servirme para tal proposito, pero este actua de modo muy brusco, tampoco consigo un efecto lineal.

No quisiera utilizar potenciometros motorizados ni chip de dificil localizacion, sino utilizando componentes que pueda haber en cualquier taller.


----------



## joako666 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola.

Puede que este algo viejo este tema, pero se puede actualizar, ya que me parece interesante.

Existen varios integrados que manejan el volumen por tencion, como:

TDa1524A
TA7630
LM1036
LM4610

Estos manejan los dos camales con un solo potenciometro sencillo.
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Feb 24, 2010)

Gracias joako666, el tda1524 es el mas economico y disponible en RS amidata.

Recientemente termine un potenciometro digital de 10 escalones.
Desde aqui http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...adores-pic/potenciometro-digital/volumen.html podeis bajar el archivo HEX para poder grabar el microcontrolador.


----------



## joako666 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola 

Gracias Pepechip  se ve interesante. Me podre en la tarea de hacerlo

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 1, 2010)

Yo lo realice fisicamente para regular el volumen de una señal cuadrada, funcionando perfectamente, aunque para una señal senoidal tan solo lo realice en el simulador de proteus.
Ya contaras que tal te fue.


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Ago 5, 2010)

hola changos yo arme un preamp controlado por voltaje con el ta7630 y anda muy bien pero le faltaria amplificar un poq*U*ito mas. como se hace pa*RA* q*U*e aumente la amplificacion? eso si q*U*e no tengo ni idea


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

DALLAS tenía varios potenciómetros digitales específicamente para esto, sería cuestión de buscarlo para no "inventar lo inventado" no recuerdo las referencias, echad un vistazo en www.maximic.com


----------

